# Decal station



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 5, 2015)

This is a little quick set up I made to help me apply decals. The bolts help hold and position the blanks, The micro set solution is a must and then a drying rack on the back. Works pretty good. Anyone else use something like this? would love to see it. or any good tips !!


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 5, 2015)

That's a nice setup Rodney. Nice deer decals, can we see a close up ?

Dave


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 5, 2015)

here are some of the decals I use the most. I print up a page at a time


----------



## magpens (Aug 5, 2015)

Great !! . Looks like you are all set for production !! . Can you list the steps, please . Thanks


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 5, 2015)

mostly do decals on antler, turn the antler, sand to 400, 8 coats of med CA, sand to 800, wet sand with mm all grits, print  waterslide decals, seal decals with gloss clear coat,apply micro set to blank, soak decal, apply decal. another coat of micro set, let dry then apply 8 coats med CA,sand to 800 then wet sand with all grits of mm.


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 5, 2015)

I like it Rodney.  I don't do a lot of decals so I just do them on the lathe.  Never heard of micro set solution.  What is it and where do you get it?  Also what kind of decal paper are you using?


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 5, 2015)

Rick,

I use water slide decal paper from Hobby Lobby. Micro set solution is for model making, it helps water slide decals stick to plastic, it softens the decals and really helps them stick, also bought at Hobby lobby.


----------



## bloodhound (Aug 6, 2015)

i like your set up.  and i love those blanks. very nice.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice station! Very well thought out.


----------



## Fish30114 (Aug 6, 2015)

Now that is well done, I bet you sell a lot of those antler embellished pens!
I really like you station, looks small and efficient--good on ya!


----------



## birddog (Aug 6, 2015)

Excellent decal setup station!
Your work and decals are a perfect
combination. Nice!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks great. Would you mind if I used this as plan to make one of my own? Thanks


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 6, 2015)

Jim,

Be my guest!  Love to see it


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Kragax (Aug 8, 2015)

*Clear*

What do you use for the clear coat on the decal? Anything special? What type of printer do you need? All I have is an inkjet.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks great.
Where do you get the deer images?

Les


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 8, 2015)

I use jetliner crystal coat to seal the decals and I use a basic inkjet printer, nothing fancy.  I get the  images on line.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2015)

Very cool looking setup.


----------



## Kragax (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank You Rodney.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

One time when we are headed to Ruidoso, I will have to stop to see one of these pens in person, the decals look AWESOME.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 11, 2015)

What are you printing the decals on?

Would it be possible for some of us to order just the decals in small selection packages from you?


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 11, 2015)

SKIE_M,

I print the decals on water slide decal paper from Hobby Lobby. I guess I could make up sections of decals if there is an interest.


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Aug 11, 2015)

Dogcatcher,

Thank you, we do a lot of shows in Ruidoso, let me know when you are going and maybe we can meet up .

Rodney


----------

